# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Pershkruani nje anetar/e me nje foto (Albumi #2)

## [Perla]

Me temen e pare kami qeshur me lot,  rekord postimesh dhe shikimesh... mqs nuk na shtyhet buka pa ca e ca surrate , le ti sjellim prane (me humor) anetaret, sipas imagjinates suaj. Ja po e filloj une .

Kjo eshte milanistja_el kur po luante tenis me muve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Keto jane lodrat e mafiozes , (ja ka blere milanistja per natale )  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Saura me burrin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Xhuxhumaku ne natyre  :ngerdheshje:  Foto per kalendar  :ngerdheshje: 



Mister serioziteti :Pp

----------


## [Perla]

Rapsoul ne krize identiteti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Po kerkojne draguen ...... u gjet prova e pare  :perqeshje:

----------


## saura

http://fat-women-bbw-singles


Kjo eshte Perla me shoqet e kursit hahaha gjejeni vet si hapet dhe kaq mezi e bona .

----------


## [Perla]

Elsaa duke kercyer samba  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Saura, linkun merre me copy, kliko tek ajo ikona qe eshte si pikture me te verdhe tek ikonat e postimit, beje paste aty dhe postoje , ta shofim te sakte  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Dea_07 me binjaket   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

hahhahahahaha [Perla] ca jane ato lodra mi se na fute ne burg (:

*ketu eshte [era] kengetare*



*[Perla] duke tregu trimerine*

----------


## [Perla]

Ky pa dyshim eshte Apollyoni  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Milanistja kur kalon rruges , çmend edhe gomeret jo me njerezit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## [Perla]

Madaber ne shetitjen e mbasdites, me motor me 100 ne ore  :pa dhembe: 



Kujdes kthesat, koken drejte mos na ben ndonje te pabere lol

----------


## [Perla]

Per kete kam dyshime, do jete Daniel00  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homza

hahahahah bukur bukur

----------


## [Perla]

Ky eshte Homza , pa dyshim ... ose Brari lool

----------


## milanistja_el

[Perla] duke marr rreze dielli hahahahhaa

----------


## [Perla]

Ky eshte Santa Darius ne versionin 2009  :pa dhembe: 



SAnta Darius me pushime :Pp

----------


## Homza

perla duke marre rreze dielli hahahahahhahahahaha

ne australi e ke bo kte foton siper ehh?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

